# Smith and Wesson Rescue Knife



## runninhot (May 18, 2009)

Hey what do you think about the Smith & Wesson® Extreme Ops® Rescue Knife? I am thinking about buying one. The knife has a glass breaker and seat belt cutter included. It is going for 24.00 on galls.com. Has anyone purchased one?

Check it out here:
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=KN452&cat=2939


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2009)

*Looks like a not-bad tool depending on the grip.*

I have a pittle pucker factor about the belt cutter being so close to the soft part of my hand, and I'd take a grinder and blunt off that stabbing tip. Nice opening stud. Wonder if the handle is brightly colored to help avoid losing it?
IRL ( in real life), hardly if ever need all that. My Victorinox Tinkerer (now "Huntsman") Swiss Army officer's knife (I'm on my sixth in forty three years) served me better, since the tools I used most were screwdrivers, awl, scissors, saw, and corkscrew (Just to open wine).
As for the windw whacker, get the US Geologic Survey official R.O.C.K. tool.





PS: try buying an ear tag cutter at the local feed store, looks like it will cut belts just fine for $4, thin and flexible too.


----------



## scottyb (May 19, 2009)

I like this one a little better.  I have had it for a few years and used a handful of times in actual situations, never let me down.  

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_745_smith_wesson_first_response_rescue_knife/


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2009)

*Hmm I like #2 better*

I didn't mention I carried the Victorinox along with a 6 inch name brand ViseGrip plier with wire cutter in my BDU pants and an Estwing geologist's pick in my left hand. Sometimes one tool can do most of it, but the more tasks it does, the less-well it does any of them.


----------



## pfmedic (Jun 23, 2009)

buy a benchmade, kershaw or a spyderco. You get what you pay for.


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 23, 2009)

dunno about that exact model, but i have a s&w knife and love it, so go for it


----------



## hrmeeks (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the gerber version comes with clothes/seatbelt cutter window punch and other nifty little gadgets but the greatest tool of all is the blade it doubles as a prybar.  for those time you lock yourself out of your ambulance


----------



## Summit (Jun 24, 2009)

That's retarded. Cutting the belt is with a stabbing motion on a non-folder.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 24, 2009)

am i mistaken in thinking that the belt cutter is at the back end of the knife?


----------



## HasTy (Jun 25, 2009)

You only need a simple knife if any...I personally use either one of these depending on if I am at home doing work with my models and stuff or if I am actually working...My work knife is simple....Smith and Wesson Homeland Security Knife Black Blade
My home knife is simple as well....SOG Flash 1 Black Blade


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have my Swiss Army knife on me at all times, but I rarely use it on the job.  Mostly, I just use my trauma sheers.  They fit perfectly well to cut a seat belt, and have that nice rounded edge so you don't accidentally stab the person while you're trying to get it in there.


----------



## HasTy (Jun 25, 2009)

I dont cut the seatbelt thats the fire boys job as for all TC's we have fire automatically dispatched...


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 25, 2009)

HasTy said:


> I dont cut the seatbelt thats the fire boys job as for all TC's we have fire automatically dispatched...



We are sometimes the first on scene, and even when we aren't we assist fire getting people out of the cars.  We have our cutting truck and team and everything!

Man I want to learn how to use the Jaws.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 25, 2009)

Utters and spreaders are pretty darn simple....


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 25, 2009)

HasTy said:


> I dont cut the seatbelt thats the fire boys job as for all TC's we have fire automatically dispatched...



+1

I don't get near cars on MVA's unless it's a critical patient - my uniform doesn't come close to the PPE needed.  I may go up to the car and assess the patient for life threats...but as far as disentanglement....not my job.


----------

